# 125 Gallon Lake Tanganyika



## @nt!x

I posted this in the photo section also! hope no one minds 

7 Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai 3m 4f
30 Cyprichromis leptosoma utinta
2 Eretmodus Cyanostictus gobie 1m 1f
2 bushy nose pl*co
5 Similis 2m 3f
2 Gold Head Compressiceps
2 Red fin compressiceps


----------



## noddy

Great looking tank and pics. I wish I could take photo's like that.
What type of Furcifers are they? Ruziba?


----------



## aandfsoccr04

that aint bad....


----------



## Razzo

awesome :thumb:


----------



## wesley420

Those are some good looking C. Furcifer's. What size are the one's in the picture?


----------



## @nt!x

noddy said:


> Great looking tank and pics. I wish I could take photo's like that.
> What type of Furcifers are they? Ruziba?


Thanks they were sold to me as "Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai Nyanza lac"


----------



## @nt!x

wesley420 said:


> Those are some good looking C. Furcifer's. What size are the one's in the picture?


The large male is around 4.5 inches right now.


----------



## prov356

Very nice :thumb: Can't wait for my foai to color up like that.


----------



## pasd

I love your selection of fish. Looks like it will be a very stable community. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## tsmi031

Awesome tank and beautiful fish!!


----------



## cichlidhopper

Outstanding tank and fish. 
The pics are awesome as well.


----------



## cjacob316

i mind! makes me very jealous lol amazing tank, very inspirational


----------



## JackyLiu

Great color utinta ! :drooling: 
Why mine are just mainly silver!


----------



## Razzo

JackyLiu said:


> Great color utinta ! :drooling:
> Why mine are just mainly silver!


A flash and lighting do wonders for cyps (happy fish, healthy fish & genetics help too).


----------



## howmany

Your tank looks amazing, i love your lighting... I am redoing the lighting on my 100 gallon, and would really like to know what you are using as far as lighting goes.... fixtures, bulbs, etc.

Once again amazing tank.


----------



## GoofBoy

Awesome, more pics anytime you feel the urge please opcorn:.


----------



## poseidons minions

cool


----------



## JackyLiu

Razzo said:


> JackyLiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great color utinta ! :drooling:
> Why mine are just mainly silver!
> 
> 
> 
> A flash and lighting do wonders for cyps (happy fish, healthy fish & genetics help too).
Click to expand...

Another reason may be that mine is F1. I took some pic with flash. But it still has no color, just silver.


----------



## @nt!x

JackyLiu said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackyLiu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great color utinta ! :drooling:
> Why mine are just mainly silver!
> 
> 
> 
> A flash and lighting do wonders for cyps (happy fish, healthy fish & genetics help too).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason may be that mine is F1. I took some pic with flash. But it still has no color, just silver.
Click to expand...

I didn't use flash on any of my pics.. That is what they always look like. They are happily breeding with 4 females holding atm. Maybe yours are all female?


----------



## @nt!x

howmany said:


> Your tank looks amazing, i love your lighting... I am redoing the lighting on my 100 gallon, and would really like to know what you are using as far as lighting goes.... fixtures, bulbs, etc.
> 
> Once again amazing tank.


My lighting is nothing special. Imo I need more of it 

One 4' coralife bulb 50/50 
6000k / actinic 03
f40-t12-bp

One 36" Aqualight T5 Series - Double Linear Strip


----------



## JackyLiu

I do have some males. but they are not in good color.
Here is the pic. 

















You have great stocks.


----------



## @nt!x

How many females do you have in there with them?


----------



## JackyLiu

5 males and 6 females.


----------



## @nt!x

I would add more females. What are you feeding them?


----------



## JackyLiu

OK. I will keep search for some new Cyps females.
I feed them with New Life Spectrum 1mm(crushed).


----------



## TangTango

Your tank looks great. Ya got some nice fish.
I really like the Cyathopharynx Furcifer.
Id like to find a few to put in my Tang tank.


----------



## ssondubs

Awesome fish list, awesome condition of fish, awesome aquascape and lighting!


----------



## timdo72

all i can say is WOW :thumb:


----------



## ikuzo

nice tank. the plants really show the contrast of your fish colour.


----------



## TanganyikaFreak73

Amazing photo's and fish........Awesome!


----------



## Aquarius14

What kind of plants do you have in there


----------



## kitana8

@nt!x said:


> I posted this in the photo section also! hope no one minds
> 
> 7 Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai 3m 4f
> 30 Cyprichromis leptosoma utinta
> 2 Eretmodus Cyanostictus gobie 1m 1f
> 2 bushy nose pl*co
> 5 Similis 2m 3f
> 2 Gold Head Compressiceps
> 2 Red fin compressiceps


Awesome tank.

It's funny cause I am planning a tank similar to yours in the near future, and I was wondering if it was doable. Many people told me that you can't go with Cyathopharynx foae without at the very least 72x24 footprint tank, and, well, that's a big tank.

Have your featherfins started breeding? What are the relationships like in your tank, intra and inter specific? I would be very interested if you could tell us more. Thanks!


----------



## @nt!x

Furcifers started to breed..

Everything in this tank is officially producing babies except the pleco


----------



## Multies

That is a sexy tank! :thumb:


----------



## kriskm

Wow, think those fish know it's spring time or what? They must be pretty happy campers in that tank!


----------



## ashilli48

STUNNING!

What type of camera (not a camera guy but what the heck, would be nice to know)

How long has this set-up been up and running?

How's the assassin snail working for ya? I have 5 myself in the same size tank. Never seen them do their thing but there have been empty shells floating at the top ever since they were dropped in.....


----------



## cobalt

Wow, beautiful set up. And great looking cichlids :thumb:


----------



## @nt!x

ashilli48 said:


> STUNNING!
> 
> What type of camera (not a camera guy but what the heck, would be nice to know)
> 
> How long has this set-up been up and running?
> 
> How's the assassin snail working for ya? I have 5 myself in the same size tank. Never seen them do their thing but there have been empty shells floating at the top ever since they were dropped in.....


Cannon xti lens = 24-70 2.8L

Tank has been up and running around 1 year I think.

The assassin snails are awesome.. Just have to pull them out of my sump every few days


----------



## ashilli48

The assassin snails are awesome.. Just have to pull them out of my sump every few days [/quote]

Guess I should be on the look out for that!


----------



## khaki

What do you feed your fish?


----------



## Floridagirl

Very, very nice!


----------



## @nt!x

khaki said:


> What do you feed your fish?


NLS

http://nlsfishfood.com/


----------



## @nt!x

I looked in my sump today and had around 20 baby pleco fry swimming around. Every fish in my tank is breeding now.. That is 6 different species in one tank


----------



## Multies

LOL, nice!

Do you have FTS? I would love to see one. Your tank is really something!
Looks like your gonna have to dunk your hands in that tank frequently trying to catch females :lol:


----------



## Joekahuna

wow


----------



## @nt!x

Multies said:


> LOL, nice!
> 
> Do you have FTS? I would love to see one. Your tank is really something!
> Looks like your gonna have to dunk your hands in that tank frequently trying to catch females :lol:


Full tank shot?

There are some on page two I believe.


----------



## kshafer

Please provide a list of your plants. Could those be grown with two 36" aquarium bulbs (25 watt)?
Thanks.


----------



## Multies

I meant a recent one


----------



## @nt!x

Multies said:


> I meant a recent one


Couple of quick shots from today. Plants are out of control!


----------



## mel_cp6

thats an awesome tang tank.  :drooling:


----------



## (Anthony)

omg that is a AWSOME tank.
I love it and your fish, your furcifer looks awsome,
Great pics, love it

would love to see more pics of the fish,
I can look at them all day, lol

Anthony,


----------



## @nt!x

...


----------



## @nt!x

Updated Stocking List

6 Cyathopharynx Furcifer Foai 2m 4f
30 Cyprichromis leptosoma utinta
2 Eretmodus Cyanostictus gobie 1m 1f 
2 bushy nose pl*co
Similis Colony ( Not sure How Many )
2 Red fin compressiceps


----------



## Manoah Marton

that is an awesome tank. I LOVE it when people incorporate plants in to their tang tanks. I wish mine looked as cool as yours (see my tanks...I have a few vals. but biotpes, or wannabe biotypes, are too limiting!!! lol). Awesome tank.


----------



## Stellaluna

Very, very nice setup, and thanks for posting the update! It is great to see what is possible with a nice large tank and a well thought out stocking plan for good long-term results.


----------



## kriskm

Ummm, you updated the stocking list, but no pics??? We LOVE pics of this tank. More pics please.


----------



## jevans89

+1 on the pics


----------



## @nt!x

Some updated shots.


----------



## keeno

Man, your furcifer are stunning. I must admit that I'm green with jealousy.


----------



## Razzo

=D> What an enjoyable thread! Congrats on the happy, healthy, & breeding fish. Beautiful tank & fish. Please keep this threrad going with more of those great pics.


----------



## kriskm

Yes! Yay for pics! Stunning fish. Please do keep this thread updated.


----------



## londonloco

Tank is unbelievably beautiful! What substrate are you using? Those plants are doing great, can we have names of them? Please....


----------



## eeztropheus

:drooling:


----------



## Kato801

Hey, I think I've seen your fish in our local ads!!  
I've always wanted to see more pictures of your fish & tank.
And here they are! :thumb: 
You have a gorgeous set up! And the fish are just beautiful!


----------



## jprime84

I just ordered some NLS online. I cant wait for my cyps and paracyps to color up


----------



## jprime84

I saw the you are shooting with a Canon 24-70L 2.8 lens. Do you shoot at 2.8? What focal length? I have tried shooting with my f/4 24-105L but I cant freeze the action very well. I assume you are shooting without flash?

I have a 50mm f/2.8, you think I would get better results out of that?

What camera body? I use a T1i.


----------



## @nt!x

jprime84 said:


> I saw the you are shooting with a Canon 24-70L 2.8 lens. Do you shoot at 2.8? What focal length? I have tried shooting with my f/4 24-105L but I cant freeze the action very well. I assume you are shooting without flash?
> 
> I have a 50mm f/2.8, you think I would get better results out of that?
> 
> What camera body? I use a T1i.


High ISO is the key. Your 50mm 2.8 is probably a better/faster lens.


----------



## londonloco

Hows the tank doing? Can we have some updated pics?


----------



## bearded lab

Probably the best tang tank I've ever seen. How many of the species have bred for you? The setup is fantastic!


----------

